# Surface plant overload!!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I purchased a few surface plants off of Stuart (CRS Fan) a while a go, and a few days before that i got a Red Tiger Lotus bulb from IPU. Today they are both getting out of control and it is safe to say that the rest of my plants are starving for light. Check out the growth here!

Red Tiger Lotus fresh from the store








Red Tiger blows up and other plants get added








The next four are from this morning
















In this cluster there are 3 different surface plants besides the Lotus... can someone please let me know the id's of them...i forgot what Stuart told me when i picked them up








The view from below









THANKS FOR LOOKING! 
If you want some of this stuff come on by and we'll work out a deal! Awesome looking plants, but beware...it grows crazy fast!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well i will take a stab at it and say, you got asian water grass,some amazon frogbit,and the last little one seems to be small water lettuce.Anyone here feel free to correct meThats quite the growth you got going on, what you doing ferts/Co2 wise?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> Thats quite the growth you got going on, what you doing ferts/Co2 wise?


I was going to ask the same question!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The 3 floating plants are:

Salvinia minima

Hygroryza aristata

Azolla filiculoides

Hopefully that helps !

If you trim all the floating leaves off the lotus.... you should get some submerged leaves to form (more light for your other plants ).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Well i will take a stab at it and say, you got asian water grass,some amazon frogbit,and the last little one seems to be small water lettuce.Anyone here feel free to correct meThats quite the growth you got going on, what you doing ferts/Co2 wise?


I'm using EI dosing and metricide. No pressurized CO2 yet.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> The 3 floating plants are:
> 
> Salvinia minima
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuart, I figured you'd see this thread. Remember how much you gave me? It blew up in no time!

As far as trimming the Lotus, do i just cut the stems right down at the base? or just chop the leaves off the top?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Thanks Stuart, I figured you'd see this thread. Remember how much you gave me? It blew up in no time!
> 
> As far as trimming the Lotus, do i just cut the stems right down at the base? or just chop the leaves off the top?


Cut off the all the floating leaves at the bulb base. As soon as you get 1 floater the plants will automatically send out more floating leaves. If you ensure the plant has no floaters the plant typically will maintain submerged growth.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

once you let the leaves hit the surface and become floaters, it will take a long time for the plant to stop sending up the fast growing floater leaves. I found you need to make sure you do not let any of the new shoots reach the surface again if you wish for the plant to return to its slower growing submerged form


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the info guys... I really like them on the surface, so I guess I'll just have to trim it regularly to keep it under control. maybe ill get a second one and keep it submerged, might look cool that way.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> thanks for the info guys... I really like them on the surface, so I guess I'll just have to trim it regularly to keep it under control. maybe ill get a second one and keep it submerged, might look cool that way.


Your other non-flloating plants will not be happy with the lotus !


----------

